# الدرس الاول برنامج الارت كام تابع لموضوع دروة artcam للمبتدئين



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2010)

الدرس الاول وسوف اقوم بتنزيل كامل الدروس في هذه المشاركة فارجوا من الاخوة متابعة الصفحات في هذه المشاركة لان بعض الدروس سوف يقطعها بعض الاستفسارات وبعض المشاركات من الاخوة المهتمين بهذه الدورة وسوف اضع الدروس كلها في هذه المشاركة فارجوا المتابعة والتصفح


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي صلاح سلمت يداك و لي ملاحظة اسحب الصور و صغر حجمها لتفتح المشاركة بسرعة مع الاعضاء و هناك شيء مهم انت لم تشرحه هو الروزولوشن كما فا الصورة




هذا مهم جدا لجودة العمل فمثلا لحفر شمع الذهب يجب ان تكون القطعة مصقولة 100% اي ناعمة جدا لذلك يكون الريزولوشن عالي اما للحفر على الخشب الريزولوشن يجب ان يكون منخفض و لحفر قوالب الحديد يجب ان يكون عالي و كلما ارتفع الريزولوشن كلما استغرق الحفر مدة اطول
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح سلمت يداك و لي ملاحظة اسحب الصور و صغر حجمها لتفتح المشاركة بسرعة مع الاعضاء و هناك شيء مهم انت لم تشرحه هو الروزولوشن كما فا الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا للملاحظة اخي ابو بحر
وعندي مشكلة بسحب الصور ولكني اعدك اني اعدلها لاني حذفتها عن الجهاز
وفي المرات القادمة ان شاء الله سوف اتعامل مع الصور في برنامج الادوبي لاني استطيع التحكم بالصورة 
واشكر مرورك وارجوا ان تعلمني اذا الشرح مبسط بالنسبة للمبتدئين 
ستبقى استاذي ومعلمي وسنبقى ننتظر جديدك


----------



## im alive (19 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر 
وانا ماشى معاك خطوة خطوة 

عندى اقتراح ممكن تعمل الشرح بلفديو او على pdf


----------



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2010)

im alive قال:


> الف شكر
> وانا ماشى معاك خطوة خطوة
> 
> عندى اقتراح ممكن تعمل الشرح بلفديو او على pdf


شكرا لمرورك يا غالي
والله لاحاول اعمل الشرح بالفيديو بس ما بقدر اوعد 
انا نزلت ملف pdf بس باللغة الانجليزية في احدى مشاركاتي ان شاء الله تستفيد منه
بس لي رجاء عندك
اعطني دائما نتيجة الدرس الي بتقوم فيه والي انا بشرحه


----------



## alaadrita (20 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر وانا كمان ماشى معاك خطوة خطوة والله المستعان بس حاول تشوف حل علشان تصغر الشرح شوية وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك صلاح الدرس جيد و مبسط و في كل درس اشرح اداة واحدة و كما قلت لك انا اتصفح اي نقص سأكمله انت تابع الى الامام و لا تخاف و لكن انا افضل ان تستخدم برنامج الوورد للكتابة ووضع الصور و من ثم سيف الملف الناتج بصيغة pdf و ارفقه بنهاية المشاركة و كمان حاول تكتب اسمك و اسم الملتقى بالكبير على الصور من اجل تقليل اخطار النقل 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (20 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك صلاح الدرس جيد و مبسط و في كل درس اشرح اداة واحدة و كما قلت لك انا اتصفح اي نقص سأكمله انت تابع الى الامام و لا تخاف و لكن انا افضل ان تستخدم برنامج الوورد للكتابة ووضع الصور و من ثم سيف الملف الناتج بصيغة pdf و ارفقه بنهاية المشاركة و كمان حاول تكتب اسمك و اسم الملتقى بالكبير على الصور من اجل تقليل اخطار النقل
> و السلام خير ختام


اضع نصائحك والتي تكتب بماء الذهب نصب عيني فانت داعمي الاول للوصول الى ما اصبوا اليه
اشكر مرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## amgamgamg (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .... عندي سؤال وهو كيف استطيع تحديد سماكة القطعة المراد حفرها ؟؟


----------



## salah_design (23 فبراير 2010)

amgamgamg قال:


> السلام عليكم .... عندي سؤال وهو كيف استطيع تحديد سماكة القطعة المراد حفرها ؟؟


شكرا لمرورك يا غالي
انا رددت على سؤالك في مشاركتك التي عنوانها عاجل لو سمحتم
تحياتي لك


----------



## fdaie (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وتقبل منك
وجعل الله عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم حتى تلقاه به يوم القيامه فيثقل به ميزانك 
انت واخونا ابو بحر


----------



## fdaie (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منك


----------



## fdaie (24 فبراير 2010)

ملحوظه:قمت بتحميل كتاب 
artcam pro-tutorials-by delcam plc
من احدى المنتديات 
لمن اراده استطيع تحميله له او اعطاءه اللينك الاصلي


----------



## salah_design (24 فبراير 2010)

fdaie قال:


> ملحوظه:قمت بتحميل كتاب
> artcam pro-tutorials-by delcam plc
> من احدى المنتديات
> لمن اراده استطيع تحميله له او اعطاءه اللينك الاصلي


بارك الله فيك واشكرك على دعواتك لي ولك بمثل ما دعيت لي وزيادة ان شاء الله
اخي الكريم انا سبق ونزلت كتاب عن الارت كام واذا تقبلت مني هذه النصيحة فاكون من الشاكرين وان لم تتقبلها فلا اعتب عليك ولا الومك 
انت قم بتنزيل الملف او الرابط واترك هذا العمل لوجه الله والكل يبحث عن كتب الارت كام انصحك بان تنزله بمشاركة ( موضوع جديد )
لك كل التحية والتقدير 
وشاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salah_design (27 فبراير 2010)

drsh_alhoseny قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


شاكر مرورك يا غالي
بارك الله فيك نا نزلت دروس وارجو ان تتطلع عليها وتعطيني رايك 
المشاركات باسم سلسة دروس الارت كام


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الرد السريع يا اخ صلاح
بس اجيب الدروس منين


----------



## salah_design (27 فبراير 2010)

drsh_alhoseny قال:


> شكرا على الرد السريع يا اخ صلاح
> بس اجيب الدروس منين


عزيزي تابع المشاركات في المستقبل فسوف تجد الدروس بالتتابع المهم ان تتابع المنتدى هذه الطريقة الاولى
الطريقة الثانية من خلال الضغط على النك نيم بتاعي ( اسمي ) الموجود على يمين المشاركة تظهر لك قائمة اختار البحث عن مشاركات .......
اما الان فانت في الدرس الاول اما الدرس الثاني فهذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181918.html
الدرس الثالث موجود وهذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183498.html
تقبل احترامي
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وانا سعيد جداااً على مجهود واهتمامك الرائع


----------



## salah_design (27 فبراير 2010)

drsh_alhoseny قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وانا سعيد جداااً على مجهود واهتمامك الرائع


وانا اسعد بمرورك وردودك ودعواتك لي بالبركه والخير
فالشكر اولا لله
وانت اخي احد الدعائم التي ارتكز عليها للاستمرار بمرورك وتشجيعك لي وانتظر مني انت والاخوة المتابعين الدرس الرابع ان شاء الله خلال اليومين القادمين
وقريبا سوف اقوم بالشرح فيديو اسال الله ان يعينني ويعطيني الوقت من اجل انجاز العمل
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا صلاح تحياتي لك انا حابب الفت نظرك لشي برنامج الآرت ثلاثة اقسام اولا 2d يلي انت بتشرح فييه و الشق الثاني 3d و الشق الثالث التشغيل و التخريج انتبه لا تخلط شي مع شي اشرح جميع الأدوات الخاصة بال 2d و بعدها انتقل الى المرحلة القادمة 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا صلاح تحياتي لك انا حابب الفت نظرك لشي برنامج الآرت ثلاثة اقسام اولا 2d يلي انت بتشرح فييه و الشق الثاني 3d و الشق الثالث التشغيل و التخريج انتبه لا تخلط شي مع شي اشرح جميع الأدوات الخاصة بال 2d و بعدها انتقل الى المرحلة القادمة
> و السلام خير ختام


جزاك الله خير اخي ابو بحر 
انا اتبع نصائحك وانا الان اشرح 2d واذا اختلط علي الامر نبهني فانا ما زلت اشرح الادوات التي تساعد المبتدأ ولن ادخل في صلب المحترفين وايضا سوف اشرح اخراج الاوامر للماكنة من اجل قص الاشكال اي ما فيها اي شي 3d فما رايك ؟
انتظر توجيهاتك
شاكر مرورك اخي واستاذي


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي ابو بحر
> انا اتبع نصائحك وانا الان اشرح 2d واذا اختلط علي الامر نبهني فانا ما زلت اشرح الادوات التي تساعد المبتدأ ولن ادخل في صلب المحترفين وايضا سوف اشرح اخراج الاوامر للماكنة من اجل قص الاشكال اي ما فيها اي شي 3d فما رايك ؟
> انتظر توجيهاتك
> شاكر مرورك اخي واستاذي


لا يا صلاح اشرح بالتسلسل اذا كنت تريد ان يستفاد الاعضاء من شرحك القص و الحفر في النهاية بعد كل احتمالات الرسم بأدوات ال 2d


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> لا يا صلاح اشرح بالتسلسل اذا كنت تريد ان يستفاد الاعضاء من شرحك القص و الحفر في النهاية بعد كل احتمالات الرسم بأدوات ال 2d


حاضر يا غالي
وانا مش رح اشرح كل اوامر الرسم بالتفصيل بس مجرد مدخل ومن باب المعرفة


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> حاضر يا غالي
> وانا مش رح اشرح كل اوامر الرسم بالتفصيل بس مجرد مدخل ومن باب المعرفة


 اخي صلاح انت لم تفهم قصدي على العكس انت اشرح بشكل مفصل و لكن القص عو عبارة عن تشغيل يعني آخر مرحلة ممكن تشرحه بعد اجتياز مرحلة 2d الى 3d ثم التشغيل يعني القص مثلا و بعد شرح التو دي لازم توضع تمارين تطبيقية للأوامر المشروحة


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح انت لم تفهم قصدي على العكس انت اشرح بشكل مفصل و لكن القص عو عبارة عن تشغيل يعني آخر مرحلة ممكن تشرحه بعد اجتياز مرحلة 2d الى 3d ثم التشغيل يعني القص مثلا و بعد شرح التو دي لازم توضع تمارين تطبيقية للأوامر المشروحة


بارك الله فيك 
انا عندي الرغبة بعدم شرح 3d لاني اصلا مش خبير فيه
ولكني سوف اشرح 2d والرسم على الارت كام ومن ثم كيفية اخراج العمل على الماكنة وكمثال كيفية قص حروف خشب او بلاستيك او عمل زخارف على مادة الخشب مثلا رسم اشكال هندسية على الخشب او عمل لوحات ارابيسك يعني هذا الامر لا يحتاج سوى معرفة 2d 
هذا كان هدفي من البداية ولكن اعدك اني سوف احاول شرح ما اعرف عن 3d
ولكن لن انزل اي درس قبل ان ارسله لك وتعطيني عليه ملاحظاتك ومن ثم انزله بعد ما تعطيني مباركتك على الدرس
عاجز عن شكرك يا غالي
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام*



salah_design قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> انا عندي الرغبة بعدم شرح 3d لاني اصلا مش خبير فيه
> ولكني سوف اشرح 2d والرسم على الارت كام ومن ثم كيفية اخراج العمل على الماكنة وكمثال كيفية قص حروف خشب او بلاستيك او عمل زخارف على مادة الخشب مثلا رسم اشكال هندسية على الخشب او عمل لوحات ارابيسك يعني هذا الامر لا يحتاج سوى معرفة 2d
> هذا كان هدفي من البداية ولكن اعدك اني سوف احاول شرح ما اعرف عن 3d
> ...


صلاح الثري دي هو عبارة عن تركيب قطعة فوق الثانية بالقياسات المناسبة و انا اقول لك انت اشرح لتتعلم و تعلم اما انا إذا شرحت كوني اعرف سأشرح بسرعة و لن يستفاد احد من شرحي و بعدين ممكن نزعل يلي عم يدرسوا و يتعذبوا و انا ما بدي ازعل احد لكل مجتهد نصيب كثرة التجارب مع شوية معلومات تؤدي للإحتراف و على فكرة انا نفسي لما دخلت للمعهد لاتعلم ما كان عندي ربع يلي انت بتشرحة بدروسك


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> صلاح الثري دي هو عبارة عن تركيب قطعة فوق الثانية بالقياسات المناسبة و انا اقول لك انت اشرح لتتعلم و تعلم اما انا إذا شرحت كوني اعرف سأشرح بسرعة و لن يستفاد احد من شرحي و بعدين ممكن نزعل يلي عم يدرسوا و يتعذبوا و انا ما بدي ازعل احد لكل مجتهد نصيب كثرة التجارب مع شوية معلومات تؤدي للإحتراف و على فكرة انا نفسي لما دخلت للمعهد لاتعلم ما كان عندي ربع يلي انت بتشرحة بدروسك


مشكور على كل ملاحظاتك وتواصلك معي 
ان شاء الله رح اقوم بما تنصحني فيه


----------



## foush_111 (16 مارس 2010)

*bitmap to vector*

مشكور اخي على هذا الشرح 
وارجوا منك افادتي في كيفية التحويل من bitmap to vector 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## machmach8 (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وتقبل منك


----------



## salah_design (19 مارس 2010)

foush_111 قال:


> مشكور اخي على هذا الشرح
> وارجوا منك افادتي في كيفية التحويل من bitmap to vector
> جزاك الله خيراً


هلا بيك يا اخي
سوف اشرح هذا الموضوع بدرس مستقل قريبا ان شاء الله 
ملاحظة
اذا كنت تعرف برنامج الكورل درو فيمكنك تحويل الصورة الى فيكتور من خلاله وانا وضعت درس كورل في المنتدى رح تستفيد منه
اسف لتاخري بالرد

شاكر مرورك


----------



## salah_design (19 مارس 2010)

machmach8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وتقبل منك


اشكر لك مرورك يا غالي واشكرك على دعائك لي وارجو الله ان يتقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه تعالى


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

حم الله والديك


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

زين


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

كبير


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

ممكن وظيفه بالعراق او بالخارج


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

محتاج وظيفه ممكن من لديه ان يراسلني انا من العراق


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

انا مهندس تصميم قوالب وعدد


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

خريج هذه السنه 2008-2009


----------



## م.عاطل عن العمل (19 مارس 2010)

ممكن وظيفه تليق بمهندس


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ صلاح 
شكرأ لك وللاخ ابو بحر وانا ابحث عن المزيد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## salah_design (31 مارس 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> الاخ صلاح
> شكرأ لك وللاخ ابو بحر وانا ابحث عن المزيد
> وفقكم الله


شاكر مرورك يا غالي ان شاء الله قريبا ستجد المزيد


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (31 مارس 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخ صلاح


وفيك بارك
لا تحرمنا من اسئلتك لان الاسئلة فيها فائدة للمتعلم وللمعلم فهي فائدة للمتعلم لانه يروي عطشه من العلم وللمعلم لانه يحافظ على عدم النسيان


----------



## tetto85 (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ صلاح على مساعدتك اخوانك فالله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخية
نرجو اكمال الشرح بنفس طريقتك الممتعة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (30 مايو 2010)

tetto85 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ صلاح على مساعدتك اخوانك فالله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخية
> نرجو اكمال الشرح بنفس طريقتك الممتعة
> وجزاك الله خيرا


السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اشكر مرورك
وهناك اكثر من درس في المنتدى ان شاء الله تستفيد منهم واي سؤال ان شاء الله الشباب وانا في الخدمة
وهناك مشاركة لي فيها جميع المشاركات التي تفيدك وهناك سلسلة دروس الارت كام ايضا موجوده حاول البحث عنها بالمنتدى او اضغط على اسمي واختار مشاركاتي وان شاء الله تجد طلبك
تحياتي لك


----------



## artcam (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hanyali67 (13 يوليو 2010)

بجد انت رائع جدا وانا عوز اتعلم منك انا عندى ماكنة ومحتجاك تفدنى وممكن نعمال شغال مع بعض


----------



## الكوهى (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمد أيوبي1982 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور اخي والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## artcam (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## aladdin_2005 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور اخي والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## salah_design (2 ديسمبر 2010)

aladdin_2005 قال:


> مشكووووووور اخي والله يعطيك العافية


الله يعافيك واسف لتاخري بالرد
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## yosab2 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع رائع اتمني تعمله pdf


----------



## salah_design (3 ديسمبر 2010)

yosab2 قال:


> مجهود رائع رائع اتمني تعمله pdf


اشكر لك مرورك 
وانا والله اتمنى بس لا اعرف كيف
اذا لديك خلفية فعلمني


----------



## أبو حمزة 404 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير 
ارجو وضع الدروس كلها فى موضوع واحد للفائدة


----------



## salah_design (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو حمزة 404 قال:


> الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير
> ارجو وضع الدروس كلها فى موضوع واحد للفائدة


اشكر مرورك اخي ابو حمزة
في الملتقى لي مشاركة وضعت فيها الكثير من الروابط والتي فيها الفائدة ان شاء الله 
اضغط على اسمي وستجدها ان شاء الله انتظر جوابك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## yasser-999 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يوجد خاصية اظهار الG-codes في هذا البرنامج

جزيت خيراا وبورك فيك


----------



## salah_design (7 ديسمبر 2010)

yasser-999 قال:


> هل يوجد خاصية اظهار الg-codes في هذا البرنامج
> 
> جزيت خيراا وبورك فيك


اهلا بيك اخي 
وانا لم افهم سؤالك ارجو التوضيح
اشكر لك مرورك يا غالي


----------



## norrhal (10 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم ياخي العزيز يمكن وسف ارفع مجموعة من الشروحات للارت كام


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

واضح جدا


----------



## salah_design (13 ديسمبر 2010)

5+5 قال:


> واضح جدا


شكرا لمرورك يا غالي
تابع الدروس


----------



## tefa4m (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عمل جيد ولكن اين الدرس الرابع وباقى الدروس ؟؟؟؟
ويفضل ان يكون الشرح فيدو إن امكن
........... تحياتى الى الجميع ................


----------



## salah_design (21 ديسمبر 2010)

tefa4m قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عمل جيد ولكن اين الدرس الرابع وباقى الدروس ؟؟؟؟
> ويفضل ان يكون الشرح فيدو إن امكن
> ........... تحياتى الى الجميع ................


وعليكم السلام اخي
شكرا لكلامك اللطيف
الدرس الرابع تم حذفه ولا اعرف السبب وارسلت لادارة المنتدى ولم اتلقى اي جواب
تحياتي لك


----------



## mohamedsinger (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا شرح جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar125o (23 يناير 2011)

واضح جدا


----------



## salah_design (23 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> شكرا شرح جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


واياك اخي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (23 يناير 2011)

omar125o قال:


> واضح جدا


ارجو ان يكون فيه الفائده
اشكر مرورك


----------



## حسن-12 (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبداية موفقةإن شاء الله


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم وبداية موفقةإن شاء الله


بارك الله فيك اخي حسن
اسال الله ان يعينني على ما ابتدأت به
خالصا لوجهه تعالى


----------



## mohamedsinger (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا واين باقي الدروس


----------



## salah_design (29 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا واين باقي الدروس


حييت اخي واسال الله لك الخير
اخي تستطيع الضغط على اسمي باي مشاركة والبحث عن مواضيعي وسوف تجد الكثير من الدروس وشرح اعمال ثري دي وفيها الفائدة ان شاء الله وهناك مشاركات لبعض الاخوة فيها الفائدة ان شاء الله
وهناك الكثير من المشاركات لي اجيب فيها عن اسئلة الاخوة لو تتبعتها سوف تجد الكثير من الاجوبة عن اسئلة الاخوة وفيها الفائدة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## bassamnh (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

bassamnh قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا


حياك الله وسلمك دائما
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رائد محمودي (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

لماذا نجد دائماً عناوين المشاركات جذابة وبراقة ... وعند الدخول فيها لا نجد من المحتوى سوى مجاملات وإطراءات على العنوان فقط أما المحتوى فحدث ولا حرج ... أرجوا منكم أن تقوموا بعمل إحصاء لعدد المشاركات التى تتحدث عن تعليم الأرت كام ... وتصفيتها للخروج بموضوع متكامل ومفيد ... ؟؟؟ 
نرجوا الاهتمام بالمحتوى وليس العنوان فقط ... فحتى الآن لم أصل لمشاركة تعليمية للأرت كام يستفيد منها المبتدىء مثل العبد لله ... 
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً
ومعذرة ...


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

جديد على برنامج ارت كام 
نرجو من الزملاء الافاضل شرح كيف تتم عملية القص على الراوتر وشكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

رائد محمودي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


وفيك بارك 
تحياتي لك
واشكر لك مرورك


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

hamza hamza قال:


> جديد على برنامج ارت كام
> نرجو من الزملاء الافاضل شرح كيف تتم عملية القص على الراوتر وشكررررررررررررررررررررررا


 تحياتي لك اخي
ارجوا توضيح السوال حتى نجيب بالتفصيل
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## samer0fun (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر وياريت تستمر في العطاء


----------



## tyson (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## tagimas (20 يونيو 2011)

استفسار 
مرحبا بجميع الاخوة ارجو ان اجد المساعدة في من له معلومات عن ماكنات الليزر من هدا النوع


----------



## loverman99 (4 يناير 2012)

Dnke schoen


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

مشكور كتير اين البقية من فضلك


----------



## rafidn (30 يناير 2012)

مشكورين اخوان بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## عالم التقني (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي لكن كيف يمكنني ايجاد شرح 3d لانني احتاجه الان ضروري


----------



## ISTA (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
شرح مميز بارك الله فيك...


----------



## أنس ناجى (13 فبراير 2013)

*مشكووووووووور ياغالي شرح رائع *​


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل وشيق


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

اريد برنامج الارت كام ضرورى


----------



## عماد شحاتة (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m3tz5 (27 أبريل 2013)

good


----------



## allam1allam (27 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه بس ياريت رابط البرنامج رجاء


----------



## hard_man22000 (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على مجهودك
بس يا ترى هل من الممكن استخدام الديسك (اسطوانة القطع ) سواء للخشب او الرخام مع برنامج الارت كام . انا بحثت داخل مكتبة ال tool لم اجد الاسطوانات كله بنط بس


----------



## حسام الصباغ (1 يونيو 2013)

اخوانى جزاكم الله الف خير على مجهودكم الغالى 
لكن ارجو ممن يستطيع ان يشرح لى ببساطه كيفية الحصول على البرنامج اساسا


----------



## علاء الراوي (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamad al khateeb (21 يوليو 2013)

شكراً جزيلا لك على هذا الموضع الرائع ولأكن اريد سؤالك من اين استطيع تنزيل برنامج artcam كالذي تستخدمه الرجاء الرد لأني مضطر عليه جداً جداُ


----------



## abdelhameid (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------

